# Welche Siedler-Reihe bevorzugen Sie?



## Administrator (16. September 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Zsinj (16. September 2008)

[x] Definitiv die Traditionsreihe
alles andere ist ein Witz und hat mit dem Ur-Siedler Gedanken nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Ronnyk (16. September 2008)

Bin zwar erst mit dem 3. Teil eingestiegen, aber imo war dies für mich der beste Teil. Ergo die

[X] Traditionsreihe!


----------

